# question sur le contrat



## nidiza32 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, nous venons de compléter le contrat avec le PE aujourd'hui et  à un moment lorsqu'il est question  de la majoration des heures supplementaires au delà de 45h . 
Il y a  une phrase qui dit "Il est convenu entre les deux parties qu’à partir de la 54ème heure hebdomadaire d’accueil une rémunération supplémentaire 
sera versée. "
qu'est ce que cela signifie , on refait une majoration supplémentaire ? Il me semblait  que  48h  était casi la maximum.
Merci de votre retour.
Isabelle


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

C'est pas 54 mais 45...


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

La majoration est obligatoire au delà de la 45 ème heure hebdomadaire 
10% minimum mais 25% en règle générale 

La limite est effectivement fixée à 48 heures par semaine calculé sur une période de 4 mois 

Donc vous pouvez travailler 50 heures par semaine et avoir 1 semaine de repos tous les 3 mois


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Il faut également vérifier que vous ne dépassez pas le plafond des 2250 heures de travail  par année 

Pour un contrat en année complète ce sera max 48 heures hebdo 

Pour les années incomplètes 
46 semaines 49 heures 
45 semaines 50 heures 
44 semaines 51 heures 

Avec une période de repos obligatoire de 11 heures consécutif sans enfant


----------



## nidiza32 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour  merci pour vos retours , alors ce serait une erreur de frappe ?? Je vous mets  une photo car  je  ne suis  pas sure étant donné qu'ils mentionnent bien les 45 heures aussi. 
Cordialement


----------



## kikine (24 Juillet 2022)

oui c'est bien une faute de frappe car légalement la majoration est OBLIGATOIRE dès la 45ème heure


----------



## nidiza32 (24 Juillet 2022)

Merci,  j'en fais la modification. 
Bonne journée


----------

